# East Canyon road?



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

I was thinking of hitting EC this weekend and wondered if is totally ice free and if the road from jeremy ranch is open? Thanks in advance, Dave


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

I drove up to Little Dell on April 13th and the road was closed. Someone has had to have seen it since then.


----------



## flydaddy834 (Sep 11, 2007)

i am no expert but i would think it would be closed for a while it gets quite high up there. also has to be one of the nicest drives when it is opend if you have never driven that in the fall time try it its pretty cool.


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

tye dye twins said:


> I drove up to Little Dell on April 13th and the road was closed. Someone has had to have seen it since then.


I've heard that there is a road off of I-80 that cuts through jeremy ranch and is open in the winter. I have never been on this road.


----------



## BigD (Sep 25, 2007)

Yes the Jeremy Ranch road is open and has been all winter. The road is kind of rough in places right now. Its actually a nicer drive in the winter when the road is covered with snow and smooth.

Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

BigD said:


> Yes the Jeremy Ranch road is open and has been all winter. The road is kind of rough in places right now. Its actually a nicer drive in the winter when the road is covered with snow and smooth.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-D700 using Tapatalk


Nice thanks! How long is the that road?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Whoops my bad, I thought you ment a different road.


----------

